# Impressive dog breeds?



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

what are some beautiful, majestic, regal dog breeds


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know about everyone's interpretations of that, but I'm in love with Dobermans, Greyhounds, Cane Corsos and Dogo Argentinos. But there's a forum member on here who owns sighthounds (don't know the exact breed) and although I've never seen one in real life (seriously; I live in the city people here don't own them) they are breathtaking.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

JJ Jones said:


> what are some beautiful, majestic, regal dog breeds


Well i'm biased, obviously but I'd have to say my Shiba Inu fits those descriptions perfectly lol. They are definitely a very 'different' breed, and not like most dogs. They're more like cats, really.. cats that rule you, you're house and everything in it, but at the same time extremely loyal, protective and a great companion... and beautiful, of course (IMO) lol. 

I think they're are many other breeds in this category, but I don't have experience with any.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd say Borzoi, Azawakh and Sloughi.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Avie said:


> I'd say Borzoi, Azawakh and Sloughi.


Borzi; that was it. They remind me of ancient rome; don't ask me why lol


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hahah, well they do have something 'ancient' about them  Most all sighthounds do, imo. I love it.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Ugh, ALL of the larger sighthounds! The borzoi and the Irish wolfhound, in particular.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Ugh, ALL of the larger sighthounds! The borzoi and the Irish wolfhound, in particular.


Saw a fashion spread with irish wolfhounds. Gorgeous


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> Saw a fashion spread with irish wolfhounds. Gorgeous


There's an owner (breeder?) in my town. I see them every year at our Christmas festival with two Irish Wolfhounds. Gorgeous, gorgeous animals. Even though I've seen the breed before, I still oogle. They attract so much attention walking down the street, haha!


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

Something about the neapolitan mastiff and cane corso is real majestic and powerful.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Personally I think the Weimaraner fits that bill.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I think a well-bred Great Dane is impressive to look at. Standing at alert they just ooze regality.
A well-bred German Shepherd in motion will take my breath away.
Although I'm not a fan of this breed I think an Afghan Hound is also quite impressive to look at.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I dunno, I like to think of my top dollar, pure bred, American ShaggyFuzzFluffMonster as pretty regal and majestic. 


























Except, ya know, when he's doing this


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm kinda partial to Borzoi and Deerhounds, myself! 



























Armani at his most recent show


















Brubeck at his first show (he's 6 months old)









Henley and his Auntie Karen (my SIL)









Manero


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

I am jealous, is there a sticky somewhere that walks you through posting pictures to your postings (!!!!)--
Anyways I am a little biased (having had them)-- but a well musculed Boxer, a groomed Giant Schnauzer are really sights to behold!
Also our neighbor down the street had a pair of Dogos... And I love the look of that Harry Potter dog as well (Neopolitan Mastiff), we run into an intact steel grey Great Dane who is so well built (not skinny or rangey, just solid, all muscle and moves like... a prince)....
I live (part time) in the city as well and we see all breeds here (why anyone would keep a Coonhound or Kuvasz or Anatolian shepherd in the city is anyones guess...)-- the sighthounds are actually not uncommon d/t their being fairly quiet and easygoing inside....


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

Sighthounds4me said:


> I'm kinda partial to Borzoi and Deerhounds, myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are some beautiful animals.

]Monty[


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Most of the working breeds, all of the sighthounds and most of the larger terriers... It's something in their gaze and posture..


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the German Shepherd fits that really well!!! I have always thought they were such a noble beautiful breed.


----------



## bmilla35 (Sep 13, 2012)

Irish setter


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Personally I think the Weimaraner fits that bill.


Me too! This was my first thought. Then Great Danes. And then Aerdeale terries and Schnauzers.

Personally, I've never been a fan of most sighthounds. I find the shape of their heads too small and awkward.


----------



## aetolus (Jan 6, 2013)

My first thought when reading this, was the Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

To me, the impressive breeds are the well muscled, powerful and intense dogs. There are many breeds I like, but "impressive" brings to mind a certain look. Such as the Dogo Argentino, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Cane Corso, Presa Canario and Boerboel.
























(all hotlinked google images, may or may not work)


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> I think a well-bred Great Dane is impressive to look at. Standing at alert they just ooze regality.
> A well-bred German Shepherd in motion will take my breath away.
> Although I'm not a fan of this breed I think an Afghan Hound is also quite impressive to look at.


these are my picks too


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

I want one of these some day...

Chinese Chonqing:


























VERY rare however, especially on this end of the world.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Biased, but the Belgian Tervuren is pretty damn attractive. (stolen from google)


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Most larger sighthounds, livestock guardians of the Kangal-type, Belgian and Dutch shepherds, some Spitz-types.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

beretw said:


> I want one of these some day...
> 
> Chinese Chonqing:
> 
> ...


I've never seen that dog in my life.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Impressive for me are Belgian shepherds, and border collies above all else. The intensity and speed of both. I don't think there's much more impressive than watching a BC working stock.


----------



## Judy2Day (Jan 19, 2013)

I particularly love Goldens and Labs.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Impressive for me are Belgian shepherds, and border collies above all else. The intensity and speed of both. I don't think there's much more impressive than watching a BC working stock.


I could watch a BC work stock all week and not get tired of it ever. It is mind blowing!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Everyone has their own idea of what is a impressive dog breed. ( thats why there are so many breeds!) 

but what turns my head when I see them. 

The #1 dog that turns my head. To me they are the definition of majestic is in the form of a neapolitan mastiff. They define powerful. When I imagine ancient rome I see a neapolitan mastiff. They are just so....amazing! my dream is to one day have one. And he will be named Julius it is my dream.




























the next breed of dog that defines powerful is a well bred American Pitbull Terrier. Vader is a real head turner. Many people have stopped to compliment him.


























the next breed that has always turned my head because of their power and intelligence are Akitas. I love Akitas they are so powerful and beautiful. 

















and lastly, a well bred Doberman is a beautiful thing. they can have a look of danger on them but they are beautiful and glossy. Their movement is so smooth and agile. But they are also powerful and smart.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I am particularly impressed with with a well-bred papillon (because we see so few of them and we are very biased!), standard poodle, swissies and bernese, shelties, Italian greyhounds, whippets, ... too many dogs, too little time!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Shell said:


> [


Love RRs and that is a gorgeous one, but that is one really ugly photoshop job.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

CptJack said:


>


I second this as they are my heart breed <3

Though impressive to me also means:








copyright Snomagic


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

mashlee08 said:


> Biased, but the Belgian Tervuren is pretty damn attractive. (stolen from google)


Ooooh.... I think this every time you post a picture - Turveurens are very majestic!

There are just too many dog breeds!

The photoshopped RR looks like the same dog that aetolus originally posted!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Love RRs and that is a gorgeous one, but that is one really ugly photoshop job.


LOL, quick google image search = floating dog on magic grass


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

The #1 dog that comes to my mind is the Pharaoh Hound. It also may be that I'm partial to Egyptian mythology and I have a Pharaoh Hound/Anubis based tattoo on my right forearm. I hope to own one or two of these dogs one day....


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

mashlee08 said:


> Biased, but the Belgian Tervuren is pretty damn attractive. (stolen from google)


Totally 2nd this. Got my first terv pup 5 days ago. He's already such a blast to be around, but I can't wait until he grows up and we can adventure on.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Impressive dog breeds, to me, are ones that I just can't help but look at when in public.... sometimes I stare for a bit, LOL. 

GSD 









English Mastiffs









Dobermans









Border Collie









Aussies


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers...I am a biased dog owner:wave:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

luvmyfurballs said:


> German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers...I am a biased dog owner:wave:
> 
> View attachment 42881
> 
> View attachment 42873


 They are gorgeous! I have a thing for GS and GR pairing! I grew up with both. We got the Golden when I was 4, and the GSD when I was 9. Very fond memories of those dogs. I still miss them greatly.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

The regal looking dogs to me would be:

1) Anatolian Shepherd
2) Irish Red and White Setter
3) Pharaoh Hound
4) Saluki and maybe...
5) Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Afghan hound


----------



## Bordeaux1911 (Jan 2, 2021)

3.Tibetan Mastiff.









2. De Bordeaux









1. Cane Corso










And then there is the ultimate champion. 
Canadian Timber Wolf.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

12 year old thread.


----------

